# Pellet-like BMs??



## JK (Oct 26, 2000)

I have been taking A LOT of fiber every day with the hopes that my C will lessen. What I have noticed is that I am going every day (good thing), but they're like pellets! Sometimes they're kinda hard to get out, but sometimes they just fall out of me! Anyway, with all the fiber I'm taking, is it ok for it to be that way? I know I should be happy that I'm going everyday, which is *not* normal for me.I feel like a rabbit!JK


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

I know how you feel; mine are pellets or worm like; apparently all of these "shapes" are variations on the theme of IBS- I take fiber too and water, etc etc and I am still a mess


----------



## roeNYC (Jul 29, 2002)

i just cant believe how similar eveyones stories are. everytime i have a problem with shape, texture, pain, i come here and someone has the same problem! just amazing! i have been eating so much fibre, if they did an autopsy tomorrow they would find a tree inside. and i have been counting the bottles of water i drink. 9 16 oz bottles yesterday! its a wonder i dont float away. and for that what do i get?i get a bunch of little rocks! at least the pain is gone. since i eliminated the dairy and the red meat i am not in pain. woopie! she says with scarcasim. but i think we may need to have even more metamucil during the day. i dont really know. but i was going to post the same thing.and also my doctor wants me to eat 3 meals a day. right now i have 3 lbs worth of water and fibe around my mid section. i am so stuffed. i dont want to eat for fear i will explode. do you get this way? i have been eating little cups of apple sauce so if he asks i can say yes, i ate something.


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

It is stunning to hear people have "rocks", a term we each invented I'll bet. 'Golfballs' hurt -those are what happens with certain fibre supplements maybe. My anus tears and bleeds from those. And some perfect spheres, and ones that are exactly like Elk turds. They drop out of my ass and i don't even know, or I can strain and scream and do laxitive and nothing happens for a weeeeek. Something new now, that I discovered when trying to put a stool sample in a bottle, are hard-as-stone little white-ish bits. No medical term for those I bet! I broke the plastic tines on the tool they give for stool sampling when I stabbed into those white bits. Anyone else get that close? Or have 'bits'? I also looked at a lot of stool when I was on parasite therapy, to see if any dead ones showed up. I didn't really know what to look for. Maybe if the docs wont find answers we have to look closely at our own stools for clues. Is this insane to anyone? I gotta keep checking - this not knowing whats hurting me is driving me batty, full of anxiety.


----------



## Robbin (May 22, 2002)

All my problems seemed to start about a year ago. My stool was hard and marble like with white specks in them. That is when I changed my diet to improve the bowel movements, and I have not been right since. The bowel movements got better and the white spots disappeared, but not the constipation. Prior to that I was perfectly normal, no pain. I Had bowel movements when I got the urge and didn't even thing about it. I asked the Dr. about the white spots, but she didn't know. well, they did go away, but it is still a struggle to have a normal BM.I don't know if the white spots were maybe dried mucous. I once cut it open and it was sort of sandy in texture. I am wondering if that is the key to my problems.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I always feel as though hard pebbles are coming out only to find that it was gas or liquid in most cases. Even as the gas passes, it feels like it's doing so within a small hard ball. I would assume (from my IBS knowledge) that some part of the end of my colon is tightly pinched in two spots about an inch apart, "trapping" the gas into a "ball" between them. I think that "ball" of gas is what makes some people (including myself) sense or feel that they have the gas.My doctor and I thought an antispasmodic might help, but after trying Levsin and Robinul Forte, all it seemed to do was dry out the stool and bring to a halt ALL peristalsis in the colon. (Not to mention, that Levsin gave me terrible nausea and dry mouth.)


----------

